#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Rede Cabeada UTP Comença montar?

## Gasparnet

Estou pensando em montar uma rede cabeada UTP só no cabo sem fibra pois não sei mexer ainda com fibra.
compensa montar?,da muito problema?parece que o aluguel do ´poste é 3.reais e alguma coisa.
diz aí via rádio tem algumas percas mas no cabo da pra entregar a velocidade real.
se auguem puder ajudar de umas dicas ai galera,qual o preço do projeto pra fazer isso, aguardo resposta

----------


## ronei10

Olha nao sei sua região , mas o bom eh vc se ligar que hoje eh uma tendência as companhias elétricas começar a pegar no pe de UTP. O ideal eh fazer projeto junto a companhia. Se for pra trocar depois nao eh melhor começar logo com fibra? Sendo a fibra quase o preço do utp?

----------


## Gasparnet

então diga ai como devo começar com a fibra , quais os requisitos do que eu preciso
vou ter que pegar um link dedicado ou ter um backbone nem
aqui na região não tem fibra so tem net de 4 megas ADSL da VIVO QUAL O CUSTo INICIAL DE MONTAR uma rede de fibra, tem que comprar o fusor que uni as fibras,
poruqe ninguém investe em fibra por aqui.

----------


## ronei10

Com o aumento das velocidades, em pouco tempo cabo utp perdera espaço cada vez mais. Pesquise sobre Gepon. No inicicio nao eh necessario máquina de fusão. Vc pode fazer a frio ou pagar alguem pra fazer.

----------


## ronei10

Esse cara eh um engenheiro consultor especialista em sistema em fibra . Rachid 11 97272-0329.

----------


## ronei10

Adiciona ele no teu zap, que ele vai te dar um suporte completo, desde projeto ate a escolha de material e execução do projeto.

----------


## lucas.intervel

Olha dependendo do que pretende montar, o cabo utp tem suas vantagens e desvantagens... Vantagem: facil instalação, custo baixo de implantação da rede, baixo custo de ativação do cliente. Desvantagens: maior manutenção, precisa aterrar seu backbone, discargas atmosféricas... Dependendo da sua região, se não tem muita incidencia de raios, eu indicaria vc ir de UTP. Hoje já tem como montar o backbone de utp em gigabit e nas derivações você faz com 100mb... Mas se tem grana pra investir vai de GEPON como o amigo recomendou...

----------


## Gasparnet

GEPON é bem mais caro, e como montar um backbone de utp isto é caro de montar?
o que eu precisaria pra isto?aqui é difícil raios,e tem muita gente querendo internet a empresa que atende esta região não investe em nada até as caixas são precárias
creio que fibra aqui vai demorar uns 10 anos ou mais enquanto isso penso em ir utp
vou fazer o projeto de postes aqui e vou meter bala utp e rádio, quando der mais grana meto fibra, porque pelo que vi de incio fibra vou gastar uns 15 mil quase.o que acham? se der manutenção sou técnico em eletrônica arrumar um switch vai ser molesa se der perca total deixo uns switchs de reserva. mais outra, qual o cabo devo usar 
seria bom um preto, azul fica esquisito nos postes, deem uma dica aqui equipamentos utp que devo usar mandar energia nos switch ou pegar a energia da casa dos clientes, deem uma ajuda ai gente 100 cabeças pensam melhor desculpem os erros

----------


## ronei10

Se for começar com utp, prefira cabos 100% cobre homologados tipo telcon prysmian, mpt etc.

----------


## ronei10

Sobre energia se for possivel use energia vdc, existem fontes propria pra isso no mercado. E nao esqueça de no fomeço da rede colocar um disjuntor de cerca de 4A e um DR(diferecial residual) de 0.30 isso vai minimizar problema de choque em terceiros.

----------


## ronei10

Quando vc puder, compre uma OLT e va começando em paralelo com fibra. As mais em conta sao as Overtek e cianet. Com isso vc pode ir exoandindo a fibra e ir colocando as ctos aos pouco em pontos estratégicos em ate 20 km. Radio dependendo da sua topologia tambem pode ser uma hoa opçao. Voce pode usar o modelo cada hub. Que consiste em fazer ptp e de la ir cabeando o local.

----------


## Gasparnet

e os equipos gente o que eu devo comprar?alguém tem um esquema de rede ai
so os switch, preciso de lista meu projeto ja esta saindo

----------


## dalberjr

Amigo boa noite !

Sou gerente de infraestrutura de um grande provedor de internet com larga experiencia.

Redes Ópticas.
Redes wireless solar.
Redes cabedas.

me da uma ligada para sanar suas duvidas.

(22) 981409910 Dalber.

----------


## DannyTeixeira

Boa noite Dalber,

Aproveitando a carona do amigo, estou montando um pequeno provedor na região dos lagos e tenho algumas dúvidas.

Poderia me ajudar?
Este seu número possui whatsapp?

Abç.

----------

